# A-Level advice



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

It's seemingly useless, starting this thread, because after all, A-Levels lead to fuuuuuture. And my future is very ambiguous; I honestly can't see myself in any career.

I just kinda want advice and opinions on subjects for A-Levels. At the moment I've chosen Biology, History, Psychology and English Lit. All could change but biology (biochem is one of my interests.) you may say "well why not take chemistry, stupid?" but that's the thing: I am stupid. Hence, would I be able to keep up with chemistry? It's way easier to bullshit English than chem. 

I get As and A*s in everything but maths - Bs - which is why I'm scared to take another science, even though I love it. I do suppose I could try-hard (which is what I plan on doing anyway) and, well, I suppose chemistry will lead to better future career options?

I don't know. Somebody help.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Well first of all, what do you want to pursue in life?

If you're going into medicine, or any other biology-related field, then chemistry is essential. It would be helpful to have a solid foundation in chemistry before getting your gut kicked in by organic chemistry once you get to university level.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> Well first of all, what do you want to pursue in life?
> 
> If you're going into medicine, or any other biology-related field, then chemistry is essential. It would be helpful to have a solid foundation in chemistry before getting your gut kicked in by organic chemistry once you get to university level.


God knows. Seriously no idea. 

But yeah, that is true....


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

If you're just worried about math stuff then you don't have to worry too much about chemistry. At the basic level, which is what I'm assuming that you would take, it's mostly just memorization. Any math that comes into play at that level is pretty basic.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Math in chem is soo easy, mainly its just ratios and conversions.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> If you're just worried about math stuff then you don't have to worry too much about chemistry. At the basic level, which is what I'm assuming that you would take, it's mostly just memorization. Any math that comes into play at that level is pretty basic.


A Levels are the equivalent to American APs I believe, so I think there's already a decent amount of organic chem on the course. But if it is just ratios and rearrangements I'll be fine; it's the shapes I struggle with. (fucking visualisation) 

I'm wondering, is absolute mathematical ability innate? Or is it like anything else - practise hard enough and you'll be decent?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Emtropy said:


> A Levels are the equivalent to American APs I believe, so I think there's already a decent amount of organic chem on the course. But if it is just ratios and rearrangements I'll be fine; it's the shapes I struggle with. (fucking visualisation)
> 
> I'm wondering, is absolute mathematical ability innate? Or is it like anything else - practise hard enough and you'll be decent?


What I mean by basic is that you haven't really reached the REAL advanced stuff, such as in-depth organic chemistry, physical chemistry, inorganic chemistry, etc. I've taken the equivalent of AP chemistry last semester, and I can tell you that the math isn't that difficult. As for memorizing shapes, there's a chart that details the shapes, and you can memorize that. 

Some minds are naturally inclined towards math, such as that of famous mathematical geniuses, but in order to do well enough in mathematics all you need to do is practice.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

Emtropy said:


> It's seemingly useless, starting this thread, because after all, A-Levels lead to fuuuuuture. And my future is very ambiguous; I honestly can't see myself in any career.
> 
> I just kinda want advice and opinions on subjects for A-Levels. At the moment I've chosen Biology, History, Psychology and English Lit. All could change but biology (biochem is one of my interests.) you may say "well why not take chemistry, stupid?" but that's the thing: I am stupid. Hence, would I be able to keep up with chemistry? It's way easier to bullshit English than chem.
> 
> ...


Meh. You're not stupid. By any definition. If you are getting As in everything including another science, you'll get a high grade in chemistry. Oh and don't think a B isnt acceptable. Sure, for the best Universities As and A*s are great, but a B at a level still means you did well. I repeat: 

You.Are.Not.Stupid.

 I'm personally about to make the leap of faith into possible university qualifications after having almost finished my A-levels (A2 exams pretty soon) and I don't really know what I want to do. All I know is that I want to go to university, and I have interests in a few areas of psychology. So I'm going to apply for that. I literally have no idea whether they'll accept me (I'm applying through clearing) or whether I'll get a job in the field if I'm successful. We will make plenty of mistakes before we find a path that works for us. at least, that's probably going to be how I find things. even if I don't enjoy my studies, I will at least learn stuff, whether about psychology, or myself. So plunging headfirst into the unknown isnt as bad as it seems. Because if anything, you learn.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Sciences. All the way.

Maths all the way.

Arts just prepare you for a life of cleaning the condoms out of the pools of people with actual qualifications.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Killbain said:


> Sciences. All the way.
> 
> Maths all the way.
> 
> Arts just prepare you for a life of cleaning the condoms out of the pools of people with actual qualifications.


Being the mathematical sloth I am, I doubt I'd manage A Level maths every day. (I'm in second set </3 I can only really do algebra) though I guess I could use the ten weeks I have off for practice, practice, practice...

Depending on what block each subject is in, I may not be able to swap Literature for Chemistry; in that case it may have to be physics, which I hear is really bloody hard.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Killbain said:


> Sciences. All the way.
> 
> Maths all the way.
> 
> Arts just prepare you for a life of cleaning the condoms out of the pools of people with actual qualifications.


What field of science do you work in?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Emtropy said:


> Being the mathematical sloth I am, I doubt I'd manage A Level maths every day. (I'm in second set </3 I can only really do algebra) though I guess I could use the ten weeks I have off for practice, practice, practice...
> 
> Depending on what block each subject is in, I may not be able to swap Literature for Chemistry; in that case it may have to be physics, which I hear is really bloody hard.


Math isn't that bad. Just practice and everything eventually clicks. And I think until you get to proofs, math is mostly utilizing formulas, so when you understand it it's quick and methodical. 

Physics, in my opinion, is a bit trickier because you have a bunch of different things to learn; it's pretty broad at the basic level and you have to cram lots of stuff into your head. If it's specific, it's not that bad. For example, I'm also taking a statics class, and it's more specific and in depth, so it's a bit easier for me to digest.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

As someone about to leave the University system, I can say wholeheartedly your A-levels don't count much in the long-term. 

I chose Maths, English, Chemistry and Biology - this is a pretty awesome combination because they're all subjects ubiquitously accepted across science courses (+ Eng for variety). In the end, I opted to apply for courses which _didn't_ ask for Chemistry, as such, having the subject under my belt made me an extremely lucrative candidate. One of my offers wanted 240 UCAS points spread over 5 A-levels... I could have gotten Ds and Es and still gotten in. 

It all depends what you want from your future - I chose my subjects and applications smart, however, it wasn't what I honestly desired. Am I where I want to be in life? Nope, but I have a job to go to once I qualify (which is more than can be said for a lot of graduates). I also have a much better idea of what I want to do, and more to the point, a good safety net if that doesn't work out. All-in-all, things are going as I planned. 

Also, about being too stupid for chemistry, don't think that. Trust me, I spent the whole of my A-levels getting Cs and Ds - I fucked around and did no work. However, I happened to go to the open day of the course I'm on now (the only one asking for Chem), decided I really liked it and made it my firm - from there, I worked my ass off. I retook the entire Chemistry module in one semester and got an A. 

The moral of the story is that hard work counts more than intelligence - I got that through doing past papers every week, not through being some genius.



Emtropy said:


> It's way easier to bullshit English than chem.


In my experience, no. 

I did absolutely no revision for my AS Chemistry exam (I opened the book, like, twice) and got a C. On the other hand, I remember the day before an English exam I must have spent more time playing The Impossible Quiz than thanking about it, only taking a cursory 20 minutes to google random quotes on the morning before. I scraped a D. 

It depends on your mindset - I really suck at planning out essays and conveying my ideas in a structured, get-all-the-marks manner. With science subjects, there is a clearly defined list of things you need to say to get the marks - subjectivity doesn't come into it, nor does it matter _how_ you say it. My brother took English, got full marks on his Shakespeare, but a D on some other thing. When it was remarked, lo and behold, it suddenly became an A. To me at least, it's either right or it's wrong, not a pass if you look at it one way, a complete trainwreck if you look at it another.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Hm, well, my sister and I were both in the third set for Maths at GCSE level (a combination of bad teaching and no aptitude for it - we both came out with C grades while getting As and Bs in everything else, but then this was back in the day before the school system went as crazy as it is now, so it's probably changed) and my sister did Biology at A-level, got a good grade and went on to do it at degree level. Sure, Maths is involved, but she's worked hard and got an A in a module which included a lot of Maths work - and I mean A-level Maths stuff. (I took Psychology at A-level and there was a little Maths, but not much at all really, just some Chi-squared.)

Also, just a note that when you get to A-level and on, you can't just make stuff up for English lit - I took it at GCSE and A-level and there's a reasonable step up (memorising quotes from the text and critics/historical context for the exams, higher standard for course work etc.). Don't use GCSEs as a measure for what A-level subjects will be like.

I do disagree with the idea that only Maths and Science can get you anywhere - it's work experience that's the key. While you have more time on your hands, try to get into a variety of different places you might like to work in, even if you're not sure about it, and rack up some experience. I regret not doing that as I'm now trying to get all my relevant experience in my final year of university (sure I've worked in retail, but I don't want to do that for my future career). Also, have you thought about taking a language on to A-level? Those are really useful generally.


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

warning: massive

First thing you need to know about A-levels is they suck a lot more than GCSEs did. They're very much content-based over aptitude-based, it varies by subject but your own knowledge is far less important than knowing exactly what the examiners are looking for. That's what you'll be taught. I blazed through GCSEs with no revision (and without bringing a calculator to my calculator paper, still got a B!), A-levels aren't necessarily harder _as such_ but they are much more anal. You will learn to pass a test and you _need_ to have your exam technique sorted - given how fucking ridiculous grade inflation is getting for entry into British unis, and how the fees are universally high and academic scholarships are therefore all the more worth trying for, I think it's worth analysing your subject choice on these grounds for maximising grades.

Where I am at least, the norm is to drop a fourth AS of choice at the end of the first year and end up with 4 ASs and 3 A2s. I haven't even heard of anyone doing five or more but if you do want to do more, having 3 A2s is what universities seem to expect - many will demand three grades (e.g. A, B, C) rather than UCAS points composed as you please, so best option is still probably 4 and drop one if you want.

At my school we weren't able to freely choose what subjects we wanted to take. There were four 'blocks', each containing most but not all subjects, you had to pick one unique subject per block. A subject might be in two or three blocks but not all four; you needed to pick a combination that worked. There is a chance you might not be able to find a working combination - it may be worth having in mind a fifth option in that event.
I have no idea if that's how they do it anywhere else, it's probably a timetable thing.

In the first few weeks or even couple of months you _can_ change your mind (not supposed to but you really should be able to) which subjects you're taking, school bureaucracy and teachers/class sizes permitting. Don't worry massively right now about getting it all right.

Universities don't care hugely what A-levels you have, but it can make a difference. For instance, if you want to study medicine, you will need biology and chemistry, most likely. However, if you want to do, say, psychology at uni, having a psychology A-level makes minimal to fuck all difference, it _really_ depends on subject. On balance though, I'd say your choice of A-levels are not crucial - pick what you will enjoy and do well in. Seriously, do NOT take a subject because you think you should. I took physics because I thought I 'needed' a science, hated it because I never got my head round the mathematical side and more importantly, didn't like it, and failed it. Much of the class was the same and one of our two teachers kind of sucked and most of the class did very badly. That was the fourth subject, which I dropped, but I have nothing to show for it; unless you're really very capable of paying attention to things which you hate and find dull, pick what you want to.
All universities don't like general studies. It's best not to take all arts. Apart from that, mix and match.

My personal take on your subjects:
- History. If you have general knowledge you can put it to use, it's more based on your aptitude in analysing sources and stuff compared to most subjects, but you still need exam technique. I liked it (relatively speaking, I mean I hate all my subjects and my entire school and everyone in it but anyways), apart from one AS topic I didn't find it dull. If you like to analyse, use intuition, draw conclusions and stuff, you should do well. If you can agree and disagree with any given statement and find reasons to back it up, this is a good subject to take, in my opinion. However, the content/skills you need for AS and A2 are totally different, that's a big hole in the subject. There are things you need to learn for AS exams that will get you no marks at A2. My second year I'm doing now has lot of coursework to do which is a lot of your grade - that should be easy because there's relatively little compared to the amount of time you get to do it, in your own time if you please, and all the revisions and help you can get perfecting it before handing it in. The coursework is mostly trying to sound intelligent from disagreeing sources (which you have to find, it's dull as) rather than historical content.

- Psychology. Given that I want to be a psychologist it should be my favourite subject but it's very scripted in terms of what you get taught - there's a huge amount that you 'don't need to know'. If you go to university you probably won't use much or any of it, the content is highly - for want of a better word - normative. You _need_ to memorise a ton of supporting studies done by Name and Name in order to back up your analysis points (like 3 studies per essay question is optimal), if you forget the names of the studies it's okay but you need to remember the contents. That shit can be hard and it will probably end up being most of your revision, that ain't fun.
However, the actual content is genuinely interesting (if you like psychology), it's still less dull than most subjects (to me at least), if you can remember studies or have decent cramming skills you should ace the paper, and if you can analyse two sides of a point like in history then it's a good subject to take, it's even easier than history in that respect. If you can think outside the box (i.e. the textbook) you can use whatever points you come up with to evaluate things, if you're a Ne-user who hates textbooks that's good.

- English Lit - didn't take it, seems decent if you can find the time to read. I'm kind of wishing I'd taken it instead of physics. That said I remember the A-level students didn't have much to say about it during the A-level open day thing we had. Probably requires knowing a load of quotes and good writing finesse. It looks more fun (to me - 'fun' is a relative term here) than English Language which requires analysing a load of texts for basic language features and writing technique.

- Biology - didn't take it, if I'd had to take a science it's what I'd have swapped physics for if I thought to. All the sciences require memorising a bitch-ton of stuff, biology seemed easiest to my non-maths-y mind. I heard some bitching about it as with all subjects but it doesn't seem too bad. It's not really exciting or intellectually challenging from the sounds of it, you mostly need to memorise a load of stuff - it seems there's less coursework than chemistry or physics, which I think is good because using school equipment the experiments never fucking work properly anyway and your grades will show it.

I would not advise you on my personal observations to take a language to A-level unless you're really that interested in it. They expect you to be very articulate by the end of A2 and if you're not fanatical about it you will not get that far on school time; if you speak it quite well already or have the gift of multilingualism go for it, if not you need to put more time in than the school day has space for. I got a B bullshitting my GCSE Spanish, while speaking no Spanish at all whatsoever, because it was extremely obvious what the exam was looking for and the answers were practically written on the paper. That changes a hell of a lot at A-level, where they will actually expect some passable use of the language.

Drama (or Theatre Studies as the name suddenly changed to) are worth considering if you have any interest in it, for those that do it honestly looks like a pretty decent thing to spend two years doing. It does have an in-depth analysis/essay side, it isn't just an 'easy option' anymore, there is a lot of theory involved, but I wouldn't have minded taking it myself.

Compared to high-school-leaver-level maths in a couple other countries, A-level maths does look like really advanced stuff. Incidentally in the second year it spends a lot of time crossing over with physics. Yeah. Given that it's not essential except to study maths at university, if you're not a naturally maths-y person I wouldn't recommend it - you will not be playing to your strengths. Of course, if you are, go for it. If your school/exam board is like mine you'll be expected to spend a bunch of time working/teaching yourself come certain A2 topics.

I'd stay away from business studies. I have not heard of a pleasant business studies teacher, there seems to be a lot of stuff that eats into breaks and after-school and if you have any genuine interest in the workings of that kind of thing, economics is a more solid option. Probably. As always if this is any different to your school/exam board/whatever then decide for yourself.

If you have a sudden change of heart - do not choose IT. If someone has a gun to your head and tells you to take IT or death, choose death. It's the most useless thing ever - there is no 'content' in the traditional sense of the word - and the workload is so dull you'll actually be able to feel your soul bleeding.

I had a poor choice of subjects compared to most of the UK, there's probably a lot I haven't thought to say anything about (if you have any questions my unmentioned third subject was politics, I like it) so make use of the choice you have rather than just taking what you think people will look for, or what seems sensible. Don't, seriously. Also sometimes the teachers are a bunch of lying bastards. We never had a career advisor, but they can lie through their teeth as well.

Lastly, don't choose a subject where you know the teachers all suck, and hope the topic makes up for it; it won't. They will continue to suck and that has a high chance of impinging on your grades. The grade is god.

Good luck.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Emtropy said:


> I just kinda want advice and opinions on subjects for A-Levels. At the moment I've chosen Biology, History, Psychology and English Lit. All could change but biology (biochem is one of my interests.) you may say "well why not take chemistry, stupid?" but that's the thing: I am stupid. Hence, would I be able to keep up with chemistry? It's way easier to bullshit English than chem.
> 
> I get As and A*s in everything but maths - Bs - which is why I'm scared to take another science, even though I love it. I do suppose I could try-hard (which is what I plan on doing anyway) and, well, I suppose chemistry will lead to better future career options?


If you love science then do science. I really wouldn't suggest doing a subject you're not that interested in at a-level because it seems easier. A-levels are much more work than GCSEs and it'll be incredibly hard to motivate yourself to work for a subject you don't like. You'll end up doing worse in an easy subject you find boring than in a difficult subject you find interesting.

The maths in biology and chemistry really isn't that complicated - especially at a-level. I wouldn't worry about not being good at maths. If you wanted to do physics then maybe worry, but for chemistry, biology and psychology you'll be fine with a B in maths at GCSE.

You might want to start checking out universities now. I'm pretty sure that chemistry is more important than biology if you want to do biochemistry, but for other biology courses (except maybe medicine and biomed) you'll be able to find unis that don't require chemistry.

Also, with bullshitting, I think it's a lot easier to bullshit in sciences than in humanities. Just go through loads of past papers. They ask basically the same questions in all of the papers. If you pick apart mark schemes then you find out what the key words are and how they want you to phrase/order your answers. Exam technique is simple with sciences, because you're right or you're wrong.

So, yeah, after all of that I'm going to suggest that you do chemistry and then if you hate it swap to something else and re-evaluate your career path. Chemistry might open more doors, but that's redundant if you end up hating chemistry, because they'll just lead to more chemistry.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

bollocks said:


> What field of science do you work in?


None.

May I clean your pool Sir?


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Emtropy said:


> I'm wondering, is absolute mathematical ability innate? Or is it like anything else - practise hard enough and you'll be decent?


Practice hard and you'll get pretty good at just about anything including math. You might not be able to be world class without some genetic backing, but you can get pretty darned good at just about anything with enough practice. One thing is for sure, if you don't spend a fair amount of time at the upper limits of your ability you won't get significantly better over the long haul...and if you're spending a lot of time pressing the limits you're going to make mistakes which is perfectly ok because that's the way we learn.

I personally wouldn't spend a lot of time on anything that doesn't really interest me. Use that time instead to focus on those things that you are really interested in and you'll go a long way.

Great book.
About The Books « The Talent Code


----------

